# 我(是)從美國來(的)



## maghanish2

大家好!

I just have a small question.  In the following sentence: *I come from America*, are these two sentences both possible?

我是從美國來的.
我從美國來.

Im not totally sure what the 是-的 construciton adds to the sentence and would like some help in explaining this!

謝謝!


----------



## baixiaoming

我是從美國來的. 是 is a link verb,,,it describe a state...
so this sentence mean i 'm in the state of being american..
but 我從美國來.  emphasizes  the action..
means i just come in china from the usa..,
i come from american..can be better translated into 我来自美国 or 我从美国来。
using it to answer the question  "where are you from?" (你从哪里来)


----------



## Chinoise

In a casual conversation, people usually say "我是從美國來的" and not "我從美國來".

The first sound more local than the latter, even though both are correct.


----------



## Chinoise

我是從美國來的.  -- I am from the U.S.
我從美國來.       -- I come from the U.S.


----------



## maghanish2

All right, I do understand the difference between these two sentences very well now.  Thank you!

However, I am still unsure as to how you can use the construction "是的" in other cases.  One example I know of:

他是在中國日本語學的 - I studied Japanese in China.

That sentence may be wrong, but I feel like I have come across something similar using this 是的 construction.

謝謝!


----------



## catamaran

Correct by your english sentence: 我是在中国学日本语的。 I prefer 我在中国学的日本语。 是...的means emphasis, It's China where i studied Japanese. It's US where i am from.


----------



## maghanish2

Okay thank you.  But what part of the sentence does it emphasize?  Because couldn't it techincally be I studied JAPANESE in China.  or In CHINA I studied Japanese?

Sorry for not understanding.


----------



## Ghabi

When someone asks you: What did you do in China? You answer: 我在中国学日本语.

When someone asks you: Where did you study Japanese? You answer: 我是在中国学日本语的 or even more colloquially: 我在中国学的日本语. Both structures are correct, but the latter sounds more "native". Honestly I don't think anyone can "explain" the structure of the latter, and I can only say it's used when you talk about time or place. For example: when did you arrive at the town? Answer: 我是昨晚进城的 or 我是昨晚进的城. 

I'm aware that sounds a bit confusing, please do ask if you're still not sure of the usage. We can give more examples for illustration.


----------



## avlee

Maghanish2, I suggest that you can compare 是...的 to some other constructions like 'not ... at all' in English. It's more of a fixed collocative if you're just trying to learn how to use 是...的 correctly and naturally.


----------



## Chinoise

maghanish2 said:


> Okay thank you. But what part of the sentence does it emphasize? Because couldn't it techincally be I studied JAPANESE in China. or In CHINA I studied Japanese?
> 
> Sorry for not understanding.


 
I'll try and see if I can make sense of it:

In this sentence, CHINA is stressed: It is IN CHINA where I studied Japanese.

So the 是...的 here would be translate into: It is......who/what/where/when/how is done.

Let's put this theory to test:

剛剛*是*小強載你回來*的*嗎﹖ (was that Johnny who drove you home just now?) -- who

我昨晚*是*在9點之前回家*的*。 (I was home before 9pm last night, it was before 9pm that I was home last night) -- when




Does it make sense?


----------



## maghanish2

I think I do understand it. It is making the sentence more emphatic. Therefore, check if these sentences are correct please:

我學英國文學. - I study English literature.
我是學英國文學的. - English Literature is what I study (or is it studied?).

謝謝 我的朋友!


----------



## Chinoise

Yes I think you've got it.    Good job!


----------



## maghanish2

Awesome!  Thank you!  And would a better translation be "study" or "studied"?  I appreicate all the great help!


----------



## baixiaoming

that all depends


----------



## deadbox

When you say"我是從美國來的." It is making the sentence more emphatic.


----------



## Chinoise

maghanish2 said:


> Awesome! Thank you! And would a better translation be "study" or "studied"? I appreicate all the great help!


 
It depends on the situation.  In this case I'd say "study" because it's ambiguous.  Not sure if the person is still a student, or WAS a student.

In other cases the action/situation happended in the past, so it would all be translated into past tense.


----------



## camusjoy

Hi guy. Both the 2 sentence are right. Just like "I come from USA" and "I am from USA".


----------



## David121

camusjoy said:


> Hi guy. Both the 2 sentence are right. Just like "I come from USA" and "I am from USA".


 
I agree


----------



## coconutcrab

In most situations, the two are just the same.
"我从美国来”is more casual and local, "我是从美国来的" sounds more formal. The difference is "我是从美国来的”ONLY indicates that you are American, WHILE "我从美国来“ can mean I am American OR I CAME from America( NOT necessarily an American) . In oral, the Chinese seldom say "我是从美国来的”， as it sounds too formal and rigid. Upon your conversation situations, all Chinese can understand "我从美国来".
The Structure"是...的" illustrates an fact, a state or an action completed. In most cases, "是"can be omited, while "的'' cannot be omited.  For example, When did you go to US? means "你(是)什么时候去的美国？”， the fact is you have gone.  BUT "你什么时候去美国？”means When will go to US?
So 的 is very necessary for indicating tense.


----------

